# Homemade Gauss (Magnetic) Pistol



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...drec_grec_index

Joerg, does the trigger look familiar?


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

How does that work ?


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

grant said:


> How does that work ?


 Check out this website; 
http://scitoys.com/

It is based on the 'newton's cradle', swinging ball kinetic thing that is usually seen as an excecutive desktop decoration, , , ,,
but in a groove with magnets that speed up each consecutive smack, and an extra ball that transfers the energy to the releasing ball, but does not retain the magnetism to hold it back. 
The website says you can keep adding more until the magnets shatter from the force.

in particular, this section of the website shows gauss rifle; 
http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/magnets/gauss.html


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

BB Gallini said:


> How does that work ?


 Check out this website; 
http://scitoys.com/

It is based on the 'newton's cradle', swinging ball kinetic thing that is usually seen as an excecutive desktop decoration, , , ,,
but in a groove with magnets that speed up each consecutive smack, and an extra ball that transfers the energy to the releasing ball, but does not retain the magnetism to hold it back. 
The website says you can keep adding more until the magnets shatter from the force.

in particular, this section of the website shows gauss rifle; 
http://sci-toys.com/...nets/gauss.html
[/quote]

Good link, I have learned about time lapse from that site.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the links


----------

